# FTHLS Cosmopolitan-Paint boer doe due Feb. New Pics!!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cosmo is our purebred paint boer doe. She is bred to a spotted buck and is due around February 5th-10th. I am hoping she will have spots! ray: 

Last kidding she was bred to a paint buck , and had twins; a red buck and paint doe. The were very nice kids!

Pictured are Cosmo and the buck she is bred to.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: FTHLS Cosmopolitan*

Wow, what a nice looking buck. Your doe looks big, hope she has lots of healthy spotted babies for you.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: FTHLS Cosmopolitan*

Thanks Peggy! I hope she has at least one spotted girl, too!

When Cosmo kidded last year, I was really surprised that she had twins, because she never really looked very pregnant until about 2 weeks before she kidded. Even then I thought she was just going to have one kid. I guess she carries them pretty well. 

We borrowed the buck from some really good friends that live about 20 minutes from us. They have really nice spotted boers!

I added a pic of Cosmo from last year. That picture was taken about three weeks before she kidded.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FTHLS Cosmopolitan*

Can't wait to see the kids... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: FTHLS Cosmopolitan-Paint boer doe due early Feb.*

She is so deep I am sure she can hide them well in there. I hope you get your spotted does and she is awesome by the way.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FTHLS Cosmopolitan-Paint boer doe due early Feb.*

I be drooling! Very nice! Yeah they hide multiples well these big deep & wide girls.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: FTHLS Cosmopolitan-Paint boer doe due early Feb.*

Very nice dam and sire! I can't wait to see the kids!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: FTHLS Cosmopolitan-Paint boer doe due early Feb.*

Thanks everyone for your coments! I Just love Cosmo! She was a bottle baby and is the sweetest thing to me and my sister, but if anyone else walks in the pen with her she head butts them! It is really wierd! :wink:

Cosmo is also a quad, and her mother produces quads or trips every kidding. I have always thought that quad or trip goats have a better chance of having multiples themselves. Do you all think that that is possible? :shrug:

She has gotten so big these last several weeks. Her belly is only a few inches off the ground! I can't wait to see her kids!

I just took some pictures of her this morning. She usually isn't so big in the morning because she hasn't been fed yet, but she looked pretty big!

Also added a pic of our herd back in september. The buck was only 7 months and was as big as all of our yearling does! He is really nice!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FTHLS Cosmopolitan-Paint boer doe due early Feb.*

Cosmo is beautiful alright!
I had a Nubian who threw twins, then trips. After that it was quads every time. :hair: 
One Boer gave quads as an FF, her sister quads on her 2nd freshening.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: FTHLS Cosmopolitan-Paint boer doe due early Feb.*

I would say atleast triplets but maybe quads. That was about the size of my Jasmine and she had triplet does.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: FTHLS Cosmopolitan-Paint boer doe due early Feb.*

Hope she has the babies you are hoping for. She and the buck are both neat looking!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: FTHLS Cosmopolitan-Paint boer doe due early Feb.*

Hope she fulls your order :greengrin: Lookin' good :thumb:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: FTHLS Cosmopolitan-Paint boer doe due early Feb.*

She does look big! I'd say at least twins


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: FTHLS Cosmopolitan-Paint boer doe due early Feb.*

I hope she will have trips. We have never had triplets before, and I think it would be a fun experience! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FTHLS Cosmopolitan-Paint boer doe due early Feb.*

Very nice Doe... I love her... :thumb:

I have had some ...that give trips...then the offspring daughter trips..one gave trips... the other 2 gave twins...it is hard to say ...what they will have .. I ..as well ...have had FF give trips... which ..I hate because FF need to be taught how to be momma's and when they have 3 the first go around... it can be work getting them and her synchronized.... :wink:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*FTHLS Cosmopolitan-Paint Boer Due Feb.*

Cosmo is getting closer to her due date!  I can't wait until she kids! She is getting so big!!! :shocked:

I cleaned out her barn yesterday and being the sweet and friendly goat that she is, she decided to follow me to the manure pile! I felst so bad for her carrying all that weight in the 8 inch deep snow! That was probably the most exercise she has gotten in the last several months!
Here is the video of her following me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxPRVRBA ... e=youtu.be Triplets???? 

Look at how close her belly is to the ground in the last picture!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: FTHLS Cosmopolitan-Paint boer doe due early Feb.*

WHOA MOMMA!!! Thats one big girl!!!
Whatcha thinking she's got in there?? A yacht??

Here's to safe and happy kiddings!! :thumb:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Paint boer doe due Feb. NEW PICTURES and VIDEO!*

Thanks Davy Hollow! I know, she is HUGE!  It seems like she has been growing several inches wider a day! :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Really nice Doe....wow.. :shocked: she is huge.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Pam! I am so happy with how Cosmo has grown out. When we got her at three months she was very small and was about the size of a 1 month old baby goat.  It was easy to tell she was the runt of the quads. It took her a while to catch-up size wise with our other does, but now she is taller than them!  I just love how loyal and sweet she is to me. She is just like a big dog, and follows me everywhere! (Even when she has to practically drag her belly through the snow!)  

Anyway, her udder has been growing quite a bit these last several days, and her tailhead is getting really raised. I can almost feel all the way around her tailbone, so I am now wondering if she could possibly be due sooner than I was expecting? She hasn't had really big changes but they do seem to be changing fast. :shrug:  Do you guys think that would be normal for a doe who still has 2 weeks to go?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.. :thumb: 

Well you did an excellent job with her..what did you feed her?

She is getting closer... and changes can happen at a steady pace.....2 weeks isn't far to go.......it is the way ...the body prepares for birthing.... I like those...
It is the ones that don't prepare and dilate are most likely ...the ones you have to help.... :wink: :hi5:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

When she was 3 months to a year we fed her a little bit of a 16% grain called Boer Goat Developer. But the place stoped selling that a little while ago. Now she is getting another 16% feed called Noble Goat. And then some pasture grass hay and pasture for forage.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

OMG! That is one big belly I cant wait to she what she has onder:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice job in feeding her....thanks for the input... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Pam  

Cosmo is looking pretty close. Her tailhead is really raised and her ligaments are pretty soft and elasticy. Her udder has gotten pretty big the last day or two, too. I don't don't think it is filling yet but it is definately growing. She could go on the 1st but that would probably be the soonest unless she went into to heat a few days before I saw her in heat. :shrug: She also had a little string of clear discharge last night. Poor girl is pretty miserable.  I can't wait till this waiting is over!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I love following her through you! She's such a sweet looking girl. And with that tank of a tummy, I can't wait to see what she gives you!!

Keep us posted!!!!    
Happy Safe Kiddings too :stars:


----------

